# 2 of Tias boys



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are 2 of the boys


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous, are they what's known as European polecats?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> They are gorgeous, are they what's known as European polecats?


Yeah thats what people are now calling them, I call them just Dark polecat all 10 are that dark. she did so well.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

lovely boys. Hows the names comming along??


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Ohhh!!! How cute !!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Yeah thats what people are now calling them, I call them just Dark polecat all 10 are that dark. she did so well.


I'm hoping to have one when I get ferrets, which won't be for a while yet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shezzy said:


> lovely boys. Hows the names comming along??


I have no idia, one is Tico the biggest boy maybe Otto ( he is massive and he has broken his cage wire already lol) so he will be trouble and the other boy I am thinking Rascal


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm hoping to have one when I get ferrets, which won't be for a while yet


ferrets are beautiful pets, you wont stop at just 1 lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are sooooooo gorgeous, I think Im in love:001_wub:, Im doing my best to find out everything I need to know about ferrets for when Im ready for them, Ive already got over the biggest hurdle (persuading my hubby ), if you keep supplying me with gorgeous pics though I can cope with the wait .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Next year all going well Bella will have babies  hopefully not many hahaha


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

They are sooo beautiful:drool:...I mean handsome *ahem*!! I really want a dark polecat hob one day, but my mum has made it very clear there's no chance. Have to wait till I move out...or just sneak one in:wink:.


----------

